# Clinton Anderson's No Worries Club



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Is anyone a member of the NWC? If so, do you think that it is worth the money? I am really considering buying his DVD packs, and his new Foal Training kit has my attention. There are a lot of perks to being a member, at least as far as I can see. What do you guys think?


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I watch what I can on RFD-TV and youtube, since I find his prices to be to expensive for , and I don' think everything he does as perfect for my horses. I have found by reading other posts about high dollar trainers, is that you gleam what you can from each one, but don't rely solely on just one. That being said, I like his methods and Chris Cox the best out of some of the others.


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree with you completely. I watch him and Chris Cox and Dennis Reis on RFD. I learn a lot that way. So far, I have been mixing everything and finding certain things work very well with my horses. Clinton's methods seem to work very well, and he and Chris Cox seem quite a bit alike. I just wonder if the NWC would give me anything more. Make me nervous because it is so expensive and if I don't get anything out of it then there was no point.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I joined the NWC back in February, for new member it was discounted $50 and I wanted to go to his Walk About tour in Tampa. The tickets were free for NWC members and would have cost me more for the 5 tickets then the membership. I also planned on buying some things while I was at the tour and members get discounts on merchandise. As luck would have it I won a $600 credit for merchandise at the tour. So the money I paid for my membership was worth it. 

What I like about the NWC website are the forums as everybody on the forums are Method followers so if you have a problem specific to the Method you will get accurate answers as they relate to how CA trains and teaches. You have access to every episode that has been on TV and club only videos. Every month you get a new DVD, which always have good information. 

I don't know if I am going to renew next year or not. If I don't renew I will download all the videos and stock up on halters and any other equipment that I want before my membership expires.

The thing about CA, Chris Cox, Parreli, Julie Goodnight and anybody else you think of is nothing they are teaching is new. It is all in the way it is presented and taught. I like CA approach to teaching he shows, tells, explains, over and over. He is like horse training for dummies. The kits are expensive yes but to me they are worth it. I have the intermediate and advanced kits, I got enough of the fundamentals off the NWC website to be able to move onto intermediate without the fundamentals kit. Everything is laid out step by step, if you follow them in order when your done you will be able to do anything you want with your horse. Plus a couple times a year they go on sale so you save extra. The next big sale with probably be Black Friday. 

Everyone has their opinion on different trainers and methods. Is NWC worth it? For me yes it has been. After over 20 years of muddling through with relative success and fortunately not getting badly injured or killed I got turned onto CA and the Method and have never looked back. I guess it depends where you are now as far as skill and knowledge and where you want to go. I will get off my soapbox now. Best of luck to you.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I was a NWC member for a couple years. Clinton was a good stepping stone for me personally. 

He is really funny and has a very idiot proof way of teaching. He is entertaining to watch and you'll get some good laughs in addition to learning. Everything is laid out in a way that a monkey could train a horse. That being said, I personally think other trainers have better timing and progress differently because of it. 

I also think that over the years he has gotten more harsh in an attempt to get things done quicker with the public eye on him. IMO with the pressure to get things done he has overlooked the importance of giving horses a chance to really process things and lacks giving them adequate rests. 

Even when he desensitizes his timing is off. A few years ago it used to be keep doing it til the horse stands still 7 seconds I believe? It takes him longer to desensitize than other trainers because of this. Horses get confused because whether they're moving or not there is still pressure for a bit. Now I know a good portion of that reasoning is so that beginner horse owners don't quit too soon. 

I'm watching Warwick Schiller right now and i've gotten much more from him than I ever did from Clinton. However, however as I said Clinton was a great stepping stone. 

Clintons forums are a great resource and you are discounted on his products although they're still overpriced IMO.


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

At only 20 bucks a month to become a NWC member.......absolutely worth every penny. And if you're going to purchase one of his kits then it pays for itself.

The NWC site has every television show he's ever made......every NWC dvd and then some. So basically there's TONS of videos to watch. But the kits really spell it out for you. I chose CA to learn from because I knew nothing about training a horse, and I'm so happy I chose that path because as was already said.....he spells it out for you, step by step. He also addresses problems you may encounter and what to do if your horse reacts this way or that in the kits.

The NWC members get 4 journal issues every year, and I think it's 4 NWC dvd per year....actually I think it's more dvd's than that....maybe 6. Plus there's the forums where everyone follows his methods and if you run into issues you can ask for help and you will find people with lots of experience helping you out.

And in his kits CA does admit he's rushing through exercises. He's doing it for the cameras so that we can see how to get things done. Otherwise the videos would probably be twice as long. But I suppose when you've trained thousands of horses your feel for how quickly you can push a horse through an exercise is pretty darn good.

I get comments on how well behaved my horse is. And as I get deeper into the method I find it gets even easier to teach my horse something new. Plus I have the knowledge now to work through any situation I encounter out on the trail.

So IMO, if you want a horse that people will envy and you want a trainer that can spell it out step by step, then I say it is so very much worth it to go this route.


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Good points totalfreedom. I'm thinking I will have to do it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think its a huge amount of money for something you can get from a variety of other credible trainers who have similar ideas but put things free on Youtube, publish things in monthly magazines
When you focus on one trainer alone you are mainly seeing his way and no other way of doing things - which is OK if your horse is going to sit and watch the videos with you


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice jaydee, but I don't think Dually will fit in my living room haha I already have a ton of Chris Cox and Al Dunning stuff, and a few others, I just think that the bonuses will be nice, and it would be some new information.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I think its a huge amount of money for something you can get from a variety of other credible trainers who have similar ideas but put things free on Youtube, publish things in monthly magazines
> When you focus on one trainer alone you are mainly seeing his way and no other way of doing things - which is OK if your horse is going to sit and watch the videos with you



My horse sits and watches videos on training hes got himself trained real well:lol:. He even fits in my living room:lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

KayceeJo said:


> Nice jaydee, but I don't think Dually will fit in my living room haha I already have a ton of Chris Cox and Al Dunning stuff, and a few others, I just think that the bonuses will be nice, and it would be some new information.


 Well you can never have enough information
Just remember that there's a lot of repetitive stuff out there - same thing just wrapped up differently - and also a lot of rubbish.
Be discerning and always a good idea to compare notes with other people
PS - Do you not all have wide screen TV's in your barn? Come on people that should be a priority for every horse you know!!!!:lol:


----------

